# mini-max for low water Yampa?



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Guessing 800 - 1200cfs (early July). 
Current plan is small (experienced) group with a few IKs, a 14' cat (or maybe 16' raft) lightly loaded (no passangers, no dutch ovens) and my mini-max for some help in spreading out the gear support weight. (I would be mostly in IK because I'm new to rowing; letting a more experienced rafter row the mini-max; he may not be IK friendly anyway.)
This would be the mini-max first multi-day. I've got a simple NRS longhorn frame (seat bar and foot bar) with an extra cross bar (got it for an extra seat). I do have a spare oar (no spare oarlocks).
I'm the least experienced but have IKed the Yampa at 2K and I think 7K, so I'm aware of Warm Springs (not the "new one").
See any red flags regarding the mini-max?
I know there is a four chamber rule; mini-max would have 4 if I left a thwart in -- does that count? (many IKs have only 3)
I am assuming I can put dry bags (soft) directly on the floor and rig to flip!
Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Not exactly the same, but I took my Hyside 12 footer down Deso in early May at lowish water. Mine is the next size up from your Mini-Max. I use an NRS compact outfitter frame. I carried a small cooler, a dry box, and all my personal gear with no problem. If you keep the gear load in the Mini-Max conservative and balanced, you should be ok. Especially if you have an experienced person rowing it. You might want to use a cargo sling to raise the gear off the floor if the water level is really low. It will be a hoot for sure. I was worried about mine, but it performed great and was a ton of fun. Here's a pic from the trip.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I probably should have said Mini-Max is Hyside 10.5' x 5' with 18" tubes for those not familiar.
Thanks, C'girl -- maybe I will get a couple of small cargo slings.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Dino Yampa craft requirements*

From the Dino permit brochure: See the "Other Inflatable Crafts". It looks like 3 chambers would work - Your 2 tubes and the floor make 3.
*Watercraft Types and Quantity*
*Inflatable Rafts and Dories*
If used on a private trip, the names of commercial river running companies on
watercraft must be covered for the duration of the trip.
Cataraft boats and inflatable rafts must have at least four separate chambers. Solo
2-chambered crafts are prohibited.
Rafts longer than 19 feet without frame and oars are prohibited.
Drift boats without secure, appropriate flotation or sealed chambers are prohibited.
Tying in some air mattresses does not meet this requirement.
*Other Inflatable Crafts*
Inflatable kayaks, packrafts, ‘shredders,’ paddlecats, ‘mini-mes,’or ‘stingers,’ with
three separate air chambers, designed for whitewater use, are approved for use in
the Monument. Craft must be made from robust materials like Hypalon, Urethane,​
Neoprene, or PVC.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

*mini max*

John,
I had my m-max rigged for an owyhee trip that never materialized.
Sounds like yours is set up like mine with the longhorn. I had most stuff up front and a couple smaller drybags in the back. There was also room in the rowers footwell for captain's bags to hang from the frame. I would have put a 6 gal water can up in the front to even out the load.
Have fun and take pics!
here's a pic of the unloaded setup. I took out the thwarts and added another crossbar in the front to hang a drop bag from for small cooler and gear.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahh, I was looking at some older regs that did not contain the "Other Inflatable Crafts" section -- thanks for the update -- reminds me to copy the 2013 regs . Reading the 2013 regs like a lawyer (or ranger), as long as they count my mini-max as a type of mini-me, I should be good (or if they count a thwart as the 4th chamber of a not "other" raft; that seems a little less likely even though Hyside counts them in ther specs; their tandem Padillacs and mini-max have 5 chambers per Hyside.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

johnovice said:


> I probably should have said Mini-Max is Hyside 10.5' x 5' with 18" tubes for those not familiar.
> Thanks, C'girl -- maybe I will get a couple of small cargo slings.


I rowed from my dry box. I had my cooler (50 qt. Canyon Cooler) and my gear load in front of me with a cargo net over top. On either side of the cooler I had the smaller scepter water jugs. I didn't have anything in the space behind me. My load was very level with this set-up. The water level on my trip wasn't low enough to warrant suspending gear off the floor, and I had dry bags on the bottom. Have fun with the Mini-Max and post some pics.


----------



## Goldwolf (Jun 13, 2013)

Marsh is good to captain the m-max. If needed. I have a feeling we'll all want to give it a whirl!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Goldwolf said:


> Marsh is good to captain the m-max. If needed. I have a feeling we'll all want to give it a whirl!


No doubt..... the small boats are a blast to row. On Deso, I crested a big wave and had it break right on top of me. Soaked me good. Awesome!!! You might be arm wrestling for that boat after a few days. Good luck in Warm Springs. Remember.....pics or it didn't happen.
KJ


----------



## Trout Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

Floated my 2009 Mini-max with my 19 yr old son down the Gunnison Gorge for 3 days during the last week of May. While way overloaded in the back of the raft including a 30lb anchor, it handled like a champ. The salmonflies were hatching and all over the banks but the fish were not focused on the surface. Still caught a bunch of rainbows and browns with nymphs. Great trip.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

nice looking fish.... dinner?

hey what length oars are you using on that m-max?


----------



## Trout Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

We always land our fish quickly and return them to their home for other anglers to find.

The oars are Sawyer 8 ft polecats


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

*Nice shot!*

Nice photo and fish, that looks like a hoot. Looks like I will be trying to figure out how to add a mini to my fleet.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

We had a fleet of mini-me is on the Gunny. The yellow one did cat a couple of fall's ago.


----------



## Fishyt (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! I was about to pull the trigger on a puma until I saw those fishing pictures. Great set up!! Who built that frame for you?


----------



## Trout Hunter (Jun 4, 2013)

NRS frame tricked out with some personalized angled tubing for the anchor system. That's my first raft, bought used, and it's incredibly easy to row and control. So much fun I'm considering a 13-14' raft purchase next season to accommodate 2 anglers and a rower. I'm a total newbie, 4 days logged rowing, and can't believe what I missed all these years. I paid up for it and glad I did. Too much fun!


----------



## Fishyt (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool.
I sold my 14' raft and I've been looking for a little two person raft for a while now. I really want a Mini max but, I'm tired of waiting for one that I can afford. I found a used 2004 puma for an ok price but, it's still a little to big.


----------

